# Does B&Q Do Cutting?



## ladybird

Do they cut wood for you? I need specific sizes of wood but it would be difficult for me because I don't have things like a table saw, for large sheets of chipboard/melamine for example. I'm wondering if they will cut wood to the size you need before you buy it (or after, even). And do they charge you?


----------



## Declan123

Yes they do, i think its like 50p per cut


----------



## snickers

I think you get 1 or 2 cuts free per sheet and then they charge after that.

Try a local diy place instead of B+Q. Probably cheaper, more accurate cut, and they may even deliver.


----------



## Meko

first 4 cuts are free (think that's per sheet of wood) then 50p after.
They also state that it isn't precision cutting and could be a few mm out.


----------



## Declan123

Meko said:


> They also state that it isn't precision cutting and could be a few mm out.


well that sucks lol


----------



## Meko

maybe thats what happened with Blue Sapphire, his local B&Q didn't tell him.


----------



## Declan123

Meko said:


> maybe thats what happened with Blue Sapphire, his local B&Q didn't tell him.



ROFL 

i thought he cut his wood with a cheese wire


----------



## dracco

We always get ours cut at b&q and its always fine never been wrong size


----------



## Meko

i did wonder about the cutting at B&Q but then i realised that if a cut was 5mm out then the next one would be too... so if all the cuts are 5mm out they'd all be ok, just 5mm shorter. 
Would be difficult if some were 5mm shorter, some were 10mm shorter and some were perfect but if all are the same you're still laughing.


----------



## Athravan

Ours have been cut wrong a few times and they refuse to do anything about it, if it's slightly too large sometimes we've had to recut or sand it down, I think the precision is more down to the cutter than the machine, but yeah, 4 free cuts then 50p a cut - obviously only if you buy the wood there, you can't use the machine if you bring your own wood unfortunately, and a member of staff has to be there who is trained to use it (which in my local, is very similar to a trained monkey...)


----------



## Declan123

Ahh this has buggered me now lol

I was heading down in a few weeks due to me making a huge stack... but if they cant cut it properly.... they will balls it up


----------



## repkid

Yeh, it's first 4 cuts free then 50p each after that. I think when they cut it for me it was pretty good. But i never actually measured the wood again to see if it was right.


----------



## Declan123

LOL, im still chuckling from what Meko said lol

:notworthy:


----------



## pebbles

The B&Q by us have never charged me for the cuts and they have always stated that it will be a few mm out due to the thickness of the blade also if they have cocked up on the cut they cut another piece at no extra cost due to it being their mistake.


----------



## Declan123

pebbles said:


> The B&Q by us have never charged me for the cuts and they have always stated that it will be a few mm out due to the thickness of the blade also if they have cocked up on the cut they cut another piece at no extra cost due to it being their mistake.


Thats good then, i think they are being very fair


----------



## slither61

HI all,

At my local store they do 4 cuts for free and then 50p per cut, they are as accurate as anyone else.

Just make a cutting list and watch them do it, if you have a few of one type make them put two sheets on.

Never had any problems.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## slither61

pebbles said:


> The B&Q by us have never charged me for the cuts and they have always stated that it will be a few mm out due to the thickness of the blade also if they have cocked up on the cut they cut another piece at no extra cost due to it being their mistake.


 
Hi all,

There is no need for it to be out you measure up too the cutting edge of the blade.

The only way it will be out by a few mm is, if you want something cutting in half exactly there will be the thickness of the blade.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## weelad

not all b n q cut .. ring up and check first ours don't


----------



## baby_glass

Yeah,ours doesn't...i think its mainly the bigger stores that dur Homebase does though and the local timber yard does also.


----------



## jaf2212

Flirt with the checkout staff, they don't charge for the extra cuts then. I've done this a few times and never been charged for the extra cuts.

As long as you plan the cuts and work them out with the the guy cutting they should be spot on every time. I've had a few bits cut without any problems. On the last lot I got one bit 1mm out the rest was spot on


----------

